# Pokemon Rainbow



## Steel Scyther (Jan 17, 2010)

This roleplay is about the adventures of various Pokemon, who basically live peaceful lives until mysterious trainers in black masks invade their homes. In case you were wondering, the title will be explained later, although with some decree of mysticism.

Rules: Please try to abide to these.
1. Pokemon are allowed to be predatory, but please do not post graphic descriptions of violence.
2. Don't swear.
3. Do not do something just to change the story because you don't like the current story.
4. Do not kill another roleplayer purely to annoy them.

Characters: These characters are ones I created. Feel free to add others, but do not add ridiculous ones, eg a Lucario called Sonic the Hedgehog. You can have up to three characters.

Charmander
2 Riolu
A Staraptor with a grudge against Flash
Plusle
Minun
Torchic
Hoppip
Sunkern
Treecko
Samuel, a trainer
Adam, a trainer
2 Black Masks

To choose a character, say which one you are being and provide a name (unless you are Samuel or Adam), a short description and any other relevant information.

My characters:
Flash: A Riolu with a grudge against Staraptor, who has tried to eat him several times.
A Mysterious Shadow: The name says it all.
Several Mysterious Pokemon: See above
Bystanders: See above.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 17, 2010)

I think I'll take the roles of Plusle and Minun.
Minnie: A young female Minun. She hates to be called Minnie by anyone and demands that she be called Min instead. Minnie is rash, but also quite friendly, and a bit short tempered.
Max: A young male Minun. He's the only one who ever calls his Plusle friend Minnie. He's very calm, normally, and also quiet. However, he's also more wise than his sister, and a great deal more patient.

This sounds fun; using pre-made characters is a new experience for me.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 17, 2010)

This could be interesting. Torchic and Treecko are mine.

Terry: A male Torchic who was raised with a Treecko family. He and Gaea are rivals, and pretty much total opposites. Terry is warm, friendly, hyperactive, and passionate about what he feels. Like most fire types, actually.

Gaea: A female Treecko who was raised with a Torchic family. She and Terry are rivals, in addition to total opposites, although Gaea harbors a secret crush on Terry, something she won't ever admit without extreme threats. Gaea is as calm and down-to-Earth as her name would suggest, though she has a fiery temper that is most often unleashed against Terry to hide her feelings.


----------



## Barubu (Jan 18, 2010)

Can I reserve as the Charmander and Hoppip, Please?

Nathan-A Charmander raised peculiarly high up on a volcano. For this reason, he has a blue-flame tail. He resided near the hot springs where he met a group of Hoppip that flew there on occasion. If you didn't figure it out yet, that's where he met Tomodachi. He is protectful of Tomodachi, and wants no harm to come to the Hoppip.

Tomodachi- A Hoppip raised in its clan........ of other Hoppip. When she was about 3, Tomodachi's clan was invaded by Scyther. One of her leaves was cut off. She then met Nathan, realizing that he was different than most, also. She is quite intelligent but relies on Nathan in high-pressure-situations.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes you can.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 18, 2010)

I just noticed I made a mistake with my forms. May I please fix them? I accidentally switched the genders and names around.

Max: A young male Plusle. He's the only one who ever calls his Minun friend Minnie, and even then, it's only occasional. He's very calm, normally, and also quiet. However, he's also more wise than his sister, and a great deal more patient.
Minnie: A young female Minun. She hates to be called Minnie by anyone and demands that she be called Min instead. Minnie is rash, but also quite friendly, and a bit short tempered.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll be one of the Riolu.

Spike: A young Riolu with strong willpower. He loves to train and spar against other Pokemon, but is slightly timid. If there's no one to spar with within a half-mile radius, he'll probably start kicking trees.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 18, 2010)

Reserving the Staraptor.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok lets begin the roleplay. Post whenever you are logged on. Post in third or first person. I'm posting in first person.

I walked through the calm forest, thinking. What was my destiny? My life had begun at the Pokemon Daycare. The whim of a trainer, attempting to create the perfect Lucario. But something about me was wrong, so the trainer cast me away.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

I saw the inhabitants of the forest as I walked past. A Riolu appeared to bee kicking trees. I laughed, then thought "That could have been me..." This thought brought back painful memories...


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

Hatching from an egg... the first thing I saw was a trainer...


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

"Great!" the trainer exclaimed angrily, looking down at a Riolu, surrounded by pieces of eggshell. "It's got all the wrong stats! Oh well, maybe I can use it anyway..."


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

My first battle...I had no training.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

Two trainers faced off. The first released a Machoke. The second brutally hurled a Pokeball to the ground, releasing a Riolu. The Riolu trembled as it looked up at its opponent. "Karate Chop, Machoke," shouted one trainer...


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

I looked up at the attack heading towards my head. "Quick attack, Riolu," the angry shout came. I panicked. What was I supposed to do? Acting on impulse, I began pumping my legs rapidly. What was this? I was moving so fast that I became a white streak! Suddenly, I was hit by something rock-hard, and everything went black


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 18, 2010)

[Please use paragraphs in one post, rather than a post for every paragraph. It keeps the board looking neater.]


----------



## Darksong (Jan 18, 2010)

A small rodent-like Pokémon with large ears crept out of a small burrow in the ground, at the base of a tree and constructed within its roots. Its huge, oval-shaped ears were colored almost all red, except for a small white circle at each base that blended into the Pokémon's body color. For a moment, he turned around and looked through the hole out of which he had climbed, watching a second Pokémon exit. This Pokémon was almost just like him, except her ears were bright sky blue, and her tail was shaped like a minus sign, not a cross. 

"I smell something weird," the red Pokémon commented, looking over his shoulder before turning around. "What do you think it is?"

The blue Pokémon behind him twitched her nose side to side for a moment, her blue ears lying down against her head as she did so. But they pricked again as she gasped, and her cyan eyes grew wide, as if she were remembering something. For a moment, she seemed in a trance. As a matter of fact, she was remembering the horrors of her childhood before she had ever met Max. Those humans, and their stench, everywhere, making loud noises like shouts, and lots of metallic sounds... the crying out, a constant wave of enthusiasm, and cheering.

"Minnie, are you all right?" She heard Max's voice from beside her, and that brought her to reality. Quickly, she shook her head, partially to say no and partially to clear the haunting thoughts.

"That scent is.... humans," Min breathed.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 18, 2010)

From a nearby tree, a Treecko was watching the battle with disinterest, noting how stupid the thing with the tiny round spheres was. _That Riolu probably just hatched._

"GAEA! HEY, GAEA!"

"Yes, Terry?" she asked, annoyed already. _If I'm annoyed, why can't I stop blushing?_

"Are you watching the fight?"

"Yes, Terry. Of course I am."

"I think we should go help out that Riolu."

"How, exactly, would we do that?"

"We could take down that Machoke!"

"...Terry, that Machoke is probably several years older than us, and it's certainly significantly stronger than us. And you don't exactly have a type advantage."

"That's true... but you do!"

"I do what?"

"You have a type advantage!"

"...No. No I do not. Do I look like a Psychic to you?"

"Well... maybe we can break those shiny metal spheres the people have!"

"And what would that do?"

"It might free the Pokemon!"

"...I'll think about it. For now, though, I'll just watch." _And pray... that Riolu doesn't deserve this..._


----------



## Barubu (Jan 18, 2010)

Nathan watched the battle unfold. _Ooh,_ he thought while making an odd face. _That was quite a hit._

 "Hey, Tomodachi, you seein' this?" The Charmander asked. "Tomodachi?" He repeated. "To-mo-da-CHI!" He was getting worried. And then he saw her; she was floating over to the battlefield! He had to stop her. "TOMODACHI!" he screamed once more while running; she turned.

 "WHAT?!" she yelled back at Nathan. "That poor Riolu is getting hurt!"

 "But we can't take on that Machoke by ourselves!" he said, finally catching up to her.

 "But we can if _they_ help." Tomodachi retorted, spying a Treeko and Torchic perched in a tree.

 "Fine......" Nathan responded while running towards the tree.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 18, 2010)

"Alright, alright, I'll help. Now stop bugging me, Terry!"

"YAY! DON'T WORRY, RIOLU! WE'RE COMING TO HELP YOU!"

Gaea sighed, and tail thwacked the annoying Torchic in the back of the head. "Come on. Or do you want to be late?" She asked, jumping down from the tree, where she noticed the Charmander running toward her. "Let me guess. You want us to help save the Riolu? Come on then! We might as well get this over with..."


----------



## Barubu (Jan 18, 2010)

Nathan peered at the two pokemon who had just jumped down from a tree. The torchic was screaming something about being late wich remindedNathan of the wierd bunny-thingy on Alice In Wonderland. Back on track, the Charmander, Hoppip, Treeko, and Torchic ran towards the Machoke.

 "What should I do first, Nathan?" Tomodachi asked.

 " It's sunny outside, use SolarBeam. And stay away from him. He can basically only use Physical moves. Also, don't _ever_ let him grab you." Nathan stated as he threw out his best blue-flamed-Flamethrower.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 18, 2010)

The treecko rolled her eyes. "Alright, Terry, ready?"

"You betcha!"

Terry jumped on Gaea's tail, then was flung forward at the Machoke by a vicious Pound attack. Spinning in midair, he hit the Machoke dead center of his chest with an attack that looks like Drill Peck, but was mostly just a highly powered Peck attack with a serious amount of momentum behind it. "About time that attack was useful."


----------



## Barubu (Jan 18, 2010)

Tomodachi was charging up a SolarBeam while Nathan noticed that the Torchic had gotten much too close to the Machoke. As it raise a fist at the Torchic, Nathan charged forward with an Iron Tail at the bruise that the Peck-Thingymabobber had left. The Machoke wailed out in pain and Both Fire-types retreated.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 18, 2010)

"Oh oh! Is it time for Flaming Seeds?!"

"...Sure." With that, Gaea prepped and fired a Bullet Seed attack, which Terry then used Ember to cover in flames. The majority of the flaming seeds missed, but a few hit their mark, causing a minor Burn.


----------



## Barubu (Jan 18, 2010)

Nathan took advantage of the Machokes burn and-While the Machoke was tending to its burn- attacked with a ThunderPunch and FirePunch.

 Tomodachi's SolarBeam was ready, but she had to wait until Nathan had moved to use it.

 Nathan landed the blows hard. The Machoke then picked up Nathan by his tail, until Nathan made his flame enormous and scarred the Machoke's hand. Nathan looked at Tomodachi, wondering why she hadn't fired yet. He then realized that he was an idiot and needed to move, so he used Dig.

 Tomodachi unleashed a sparkling beam of light onto the Machoke. The blast lasted a full twenty seconds before the beam parted, and the Machoke went down. Unconcious.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 18, 2010)

The treecko turned to the Riolu's trainer, a vicious grin on her face. With a single pound attack, she shattered all of his Pokeballs, and ruined the belt. This other Pokemon now free, and the trainer without any spare Pokeballs, he fled quickly, the Treecko gloating at him all the while.

Terry turned to the Hoppip, and said, "Man, she's scary when she does that. My name's Terry, what's yours?


----------



## Darksong (Jan 18, 2010)

Min's ears twitched as she noticed something else. "Max, did you notice anything else weird?" She was still shivering with anxiety. Something was definitely not right around here. The Minun looked around nervously, her stubby tail bobbing up and down. She began to cling to Max habitually.

The Plusle didn't make an effort to shove her off; when it came to her clinging to someone when she was afraid, Min was like an Ekans. He just shook his head, then shushed her with a paw to his mouth. Then, he noticed. Faint sounds, in the distance. They were quite loud from their source, but to him and his pal, they were quiet. ...Yelling? There was a commotion! He flinched, accidentally shoving Min off of him. 

"Let's go!" Min cried, dashing towards the source of the noises.

"Wait!" Max shouted, running after her. He rolled his eyes slightly, but it was with a content smile and a small chuckle. His sister was so rash, he was sure she would get them into trouble this time...


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

Forgot to mention, I'm also roleplaying the unnamed trainers.

"Looks like Machoke won," cried the trainer in jubilation. "Arggh! What's happening." Using some last reserve of strength, I pushed myself up.

I saw...a group of Pokemon, who appeared to be attacking the other trainer.

"Stop!" I cried. "Don't attack him! He wasn't trying to hurt me. My trainer told him I would be strong enough."


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

Character change alert!

Note: You do not have to do this, but you could try to guess who the Mysterious Shadow is.

I watched the battle from a distance. Hmm...the Pokemon seemed to be ganging up on the trainer with the Machoke. And the Riolu had just shouted for them to stop. I wondered, vaguely, if any of them would see me. No, that couldn't happen. Only three humans had ever seen me up close and only because I allowed them to see me. The only others were strange Pokemon, and...my brother.

I inched closer, then was struck with a startling thought. Riolu might sense my aura! I decide to withdraw, and observe from a distance.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

Character change alert!

The Machoke charged. It was in a blind fury now. I watched in horror as the trainer shot a red beam out of a Poke Ball. The Machoke turned around, roared, and swatted the beam back with its hand. It hit the trainer, who screamed.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 18, 2010)

Min sniffed the air again as she entered the scene. There were a lot of humans -- one, two, three, four -- _four of them?_ She squeaked dashing behind a tree, and her nose twitched once more. ...What? There was an odd scent. And it seemed... mystic, somehow. Quickly, she looked towards it. The Minun could have sworn she'd seen something disappear from behind a tree, but she shook her head at herself. She must have imagined it.

"Get back!" She heard Max's call, and was pulled behind a somewhat smaller tree. The two mouse-like Pokémon glanced around the tree when they heard a startling yell. One of the trainers was getting hurt! But there was a big Machoke...

"No! We have to help!" Min argued, trying to get out. Max didn't react fast enough; the Plusle grabbed for her tail, but she was already dashing out into the scene. Max groaned, stepping out beside her; there was no way he was letting her go out there by herself. With a shake of his head, he examined the situation. The large Machoke appeared to be hostile... even crazy? And then there was a small Riolu nearby. 

Max looked towards the Riolu with sympathy. "We have to help the--" but he was cut off when he noticed Min charging in. "Minnie, stop!" Why did he ever try to keep her from running out when it never would work? The Minun was running directly towards the Machoke, electricity surrounding her. Shivering, Max thought for a moment; he didn't want to go in or leave his sister. "Let's do our Shock Combo!" he called to her. She nodded, and at the same instant, both fired a wave of electricity towards the Machoke. 

"Calm down!" Min shrieked at it.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

"What?" I screamed. "How did machoke get back up?" 

"Endure!" Machoke roared. I had no idea what that meant. But if it was...whatever I had done, then it would leave Machoke with only a tiny reserve of power...Yes! That was it!

I ran as fast as I could, using the technique that I now knew was called Quick Attack. I slammed into the Machoke, which, too surprised to react, collapsed.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

I glanced at the two small rodent-like Pokemon. Obviously it was our combined attacks that took down Machoke. "What are your names?" I asked

"Min"

"Max"

"I'm...Flash"


----------



## Darksong (Jan 18, 2010)

(OOC: Hey, Psychic Mewtwo, please don't control my characters for me. I'm capable of making them answer.
On another note, I'm guessing that the Mysterious Shadow is a legendary of some sort.)

Max glanced towards the approaching Riolu. At least she appeared to be better... he smiled. He was breathing deeply, and he let his breath out before replying. "My name is Max." He looked towards the Minun beside him, who was shaking for a moment. But then she calmed down, gradually. 

"My name is Min!" she said hastily, smiling. The duo's ears twitched as they both heard the Riolu's name. Min was the one to comment. "Well, that's a great name, for how fast you were just running!" The blue-and-white Pokémon gave a hop of enthusiasm, a bit of electricity crackling at her hands. But it stopped quickly as another whiff of that mysterious scent reached her nose. "Huh?" She looked towards it once again. "Do either of you know what's over there?"


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't realise you were online.

I thought about the Pokemon's question. "Sorry, I don't. Er, I know this might seem like a stupid question, but what are you?"


----------



## Darksong (Jan 18, 2010)

"That's all right," Max reasssured calmly before responding. "Well, I'm a Plusle." He was about to glance towards his friend, but she was speedy.

"I'm a Minun!" she chimed in, grinning. That put a smile on Max's face too. She was so rash, but also a bit naive, and plenty friendly... "A lot of others think we're twins, but we're not," Min explained more calmly. She put her arm amiably on Max's shoulder, and he chuckled. "We're not related," she added. "Just friends."


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

Character change

I thought about what I should do. One of them had smelled me! There was only one option...

And in seconds, a Starly was alone in the bushes

Character change.

"I'll go over and look in the bushes" I said to the two Pokemon. I peered into the bush and saw something black and white with feathers. "Help!" I jumped out. The feathered thing flew away, landing in a tree and disappearing from view.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 18, 2010)

"Uh!" Min grunted, running over to the Riolu, who had shouted for help. As usual, Max followed helplessly behind her. 

_But at least this time it's not so threatening... maybe,_ he thought as his smile faded. The two stopped, and both looked up. "Just a Starly," Max commented, his ears flicking. "Are you okay?" he called to the Riolu, walking over to see if she needed any help. "Flash?" he asked. There was an odd scent in the bushes, but he ignored it -- that was probably what Minnie was talking about anyway. It was gone now... _I think._


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

"Sorry for screaming," I said to Min and Max. "It's just that...when I hatched-and that was only a day ago-a creature-a Pokemon that looked like that tried to eat me. It had black-and-white feathers. They were in a curve on its head, and it had this crest that looked like a blade. It terrified me, but I got away. That trainer scared it off, but it said it would be back."


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry, my computer had a connection problem.

Forgot to mention, you can post even if you are the only one here.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 18, 2010)

The treecko glared at the retreating figure of the trainer, before turning to the young Rioly. "Hey there, my name's Gaea. From the sounds of it, the Pokemon that attacked you was a staravia." She turned her head to glare at the broken belt and pokeballs, before spitting. "Idiots," she exclaimed, "should not be allowed to train Pokemon. Did he actually expect you to beat the Machoke, alone, on your first day?"


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 18, 2010)

(This is the third time I've tried to do this. It had better work!)

The treecko glared at the retreating figure of the trainer, before turning to the young Riolu. "Hey there, my name's Gaea. From the sound of it, the Pokemon that attacked you was a Staravia. Are you alright?" She glared at the broken equipment, and muttered, almost to herself, "Idiots should not be allowed to train Pokemon. Did he actually expect to beat the Machoke with an infant Riolu, alone?"


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

"He thought I could beat the Machoke because I got away from the Pokemon that tried to attack me when I was hatched. He also thought that he could make me stronger by forcing me to hit and get hit by everything I walked past. All it did was give me so many bruises that I turned bright purple."


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

"By the way, Max and Min, the Plusle and Minun over there, said they noticed something in the bushes. Did you notice anything?"


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 18, 2010)

"Hm? No. I was too busy glaring at your former trainer, daring him to come back to I could give him a piece of my mind. I wonder if Terry saw something."


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

"Hmm, yes maybe you're right.

Character change

I watched them from a different place this time. They appeared to be discussing me. I giggled slightly at this. They had no idea...

Forgot to mention, I'm also roleplaying the two Black Masks.


----------



## Barubu (Jan 18, 2010)

Tomodachi turned to the Torchic who had stated his name to be Terry.

 "I'm Tomodachi." she replied before Nathan cut in.

 "Hey, that was pretty cool, the whole Bullet Seed-Ember thingy."


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 18, 2010)

I turned, hearing a comment from a Charmander. "I agree, that burning seed trick was a good idea."


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

"Oh, you liked it? Gaea and I pretty much live together, we're like siblings! We figured out a bunch of different combos for out attacks!"

"He exaggerates, of course. The only ones that actually work are Blazing Seed and the first one we used. We're... still trying to come up for a name for it."


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

"I think Catapult Peck might be good."


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

"Eh, not bad. It certainly fits."

"I LIKE IT! Catapult Peck it is! Now, we just have to get the logistics right on that other one-"

"For the last time, Terry, neither one of us has a moveset that will let us do that!"

"But... Flaming Catapult Peck would be awesome!"

"And do you have Fire Spin? Or Flamethrower? Or Fire Blast?

"Well... no... but I will!"

"Then we will try it. When you have them."


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

"I wish I could use moves like that," I sighed. "All I can do is run."


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

"Eh, you're what, a day old? Don't worry about it, you'll learn with experience." Something shiny and red and not broken glittered in the fragments of the belt. "Hey, look, it's a Pokedex. I think we can use it to find out what you know. Let's see here..." 

"Scanning initiated. Subject Treecko. Gender Female. Move Set: Pound, Bullet Seed, Slash."

"Well, it works." Without further adieu, she pointed it at Riolu.

"Scanning initiated. Subject Riolu.
---
Go ahead and finish the scan. I don't know what moves you have, aside from Quick Attack. This is a bred Riolu, though, so it probably knows Force Palm, among others... but it's your decision.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

Gender Male. Move Set: Quick Attack, Endure, Force Palm, Detect.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

"Huh. Not a bad moveset for a Fighting type, especially a new one. Want some help practicing?"


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

Endure. So that was what I had used. Quick Attack I already knew. But what where Force Palm and Detect?


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

"Of course I would!"


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

"Detect lets you use normal and fighting type attacks on Ghosts. Force Palm... it's been a while since I've seen one, but if I remember correctly, it has something to do with focusing the living energy all around you, called Aura, into your palm and hitting someone with it. I'm not sure, though."


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

Note: Detect actually works the same way as Protect.

Hmm...Force Palm sounded intruiging. I decided to try it. I closed my eyes, and suddenly saw...some sort of energy. I held out my hand, and the energy rolled into it. I spun around, and thrust my hands forwards. A wave of energy hit a tree, inscribing two circles into the bark. I opened my eyes, and the two circles were still there.

"Incredible,' I whispered in awe. "Did I really do that with my eyes closed?"


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

(Oh... What am I confusing it with? It's not Odor Sleuth... there's another one that does the same thing, except is used by a different group.)

"Yes, it would appear you did. Congrats. Now, about that practice bout... care for a go?"


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

Foresight. Incidentally, Riolu can learn that too.

"Alright, let's do it."


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

(Ah, I knew I wasn't totally nuts)

"Alright. Come at me!" The broad tail moved before the Treecko, acting as a shield, as she prepared to block whatever the Riolu could throw at her.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 19, 2010)

((I already asked, PsychicMewtwo, _please do not control my characters for me!_ Just because I am offline does not make them your characters.))

Min and Max shook their heads simultaneously. They began to head back to their burrow, turning around to see a new Treecko that began to teach Flash how to fight. Max smiled, and beckoned to his friend. The two began to follow each other back to their burrow, but they stopped when they discovered a dark shape. It was very tall, just like...

"What's a human doing here!" Min cried.

Max shook his head, just as afraid as she was. "I don't know either! What are we supposed to do now."


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

I closed my eyes and began to circle the Treecko. I could see that a hit in the right place might shift her, but I couldn't see any way to get past her tail. Unless... I ran as fast as I could, right past Treecko, began to curve, then twisted and fired a Force Palm. If I was correct, then she wouldn't have anticipated an attack from here.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

I didn't do anything, Darksong!


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

The attack hit the tail, dead center, as the fast reflexes of the Treecko sprang into action. "Good! Again." Gaea readied herself once more, putting a very small opening in her front while keeping her back and sides perfectly guarded. _Let's see him get this._


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

I ran around again, the used Treecko's tail as a ramp, jumping into the air. I prepared a Force Palm...


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

And met Gaea's tail yet again. "Very good! Few pokemon have good defenses against areal attacks, which makes Flying pokemon so dangerous. Now, again, and try to find where my defense is weakest." Gaea shifted her tail, and made a single narrow opening in her defense.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

I prepared to use Quick Attack, then thought. Hadn't sight failed me twice? I closed my eyes, and used Aura again. I could see that if I aimed for Gaea's apparent weak spot, I would be blocked. Instead, I ran towards a tree, kicked off the trunk, and aimed a Force Palm at the apparent hole in Gaea's defence, then charged at her from a different angle.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

Gaea jumped suddenly, landing on one of the branches of a tree. "Excellent. You have your offense down. Now let's work on defense! Try blocking this!" Gaea swung down suddenly, swinging her tail around as she used Pound.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

I held out my arm and let the attack hit the metal on my wrist.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

"Not bad, but if you let just any old attack hit you, you'll get killed. Try dodging them!" A second pound attack came just as she finished the sentence.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

I shot sideways with Quick Attack, then ran behind Gaea's back. "Like that?" I asked.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

"Good, but never let down your guard," she said, as she tapped the Riolu's head with her tail. "Not everyone will be pulling their punches. Now, let's combine Offense and Defense." Gaea jumped back several feet, and got into a ready stance. "Come at me!" _What will he use first..._


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

I began with Quick Attack, running in a wide curve and launching a Force Palm. I stopped next to a tree, dropping into a guard stance that I could run from.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 19, 2010)

((Whoops. I'm so sorry. I thought Tsunami's post was yours.

I guess I should apologize...))

"Let's run!" Max shouted, grabbing Min's hand. The two began to flee from the human. He didn't give chase, but they found a Pokémon in pursuit of them.

Of course, Min was bold enough to turn around and see what it was. It was large, and canine, with a whiplike tail. "Houndoom!" she cried in a squeaky voice, racing ahead of Max. The Plusle dashed after her, a questioning look in his eyes.

"What's a Houndoom?" he asked, seemingly unafraid.

"A very vicious fire dog. A lot of the humans in the city I was living in had them. And they were mean!"


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

(Um... what post? Sorry, but I haven't even talked to either of you yet...)

Gaea realized that the Quick attack was just a feint, and blocked the Force Palm. Dashing toward the riolu, she used a Pound attack to feint, aiming to hit him with a Bullet Seed.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

Can I assume that the trainer Max and Min saw is a Black Mask?

I noticed there was a bullet seed attack heading towards me. I dodged, then sensed a pulse of Aura from Max and Min, who I recalled had disappeared. "Wait!" I shouted at Gaea. "Max and Min are in trouble!"


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

"Who? Never mind, if they're Pokemon, we should go save them. Where are they?"


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

I pointed vaguely towards where the pulse had come from. "That way! I'll scout ahead."

I charged forwards with Quick Attack. What I saw scared me. Min and Max were being chased by a huge, horned Pokemon. I heard Min call it a Houndoom. Racing back, I shouted to Gaea.

"They're being chased by something called a Houndoom!"


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

"A Houndoom?!" A short list of explicatives flew out of Gaea's mouth, and she called to Terry, who came running. "We've got a Houndoom."

"A Houndoom?! We never see those! This will be fun!"

"Dear gods, let us get through this alive!" Terry and Gaea ran to where the Houndoom was, and Catapult Pecked it.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

Noticing that Houndoom's guard had dropped, I hit it with my figure-eight Force Palm. It flew sideways into a bush, which caught fire.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

"Flaming Seeds!" The combination attack hit the Houndoom right in the face, damaging it, though it wasn't burned. "But they're always burned!"

"Houndoom is part Fire type, Terry!"


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

I blasted it with another Force Palm which made it fly backwards. "Huh? My attacks aren't that strong!" I realised.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

My attacks must be stronger against Houndoom, I realised.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

(It didn't read it...)

"You must have a type advantage! Keep hitting it with Force Palm, it has to get Paralyzed sooner or later!" Gaea exclaimed as she pounded the Houndoom, Terry pecking it.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

"Force Palm!!!" I screamed! This attack was bigger than the others, and the Houndoom froze from the attack.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

I threw another Force Palm at it, and it keeled over.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

"Great!"

"Aw... I wanted to be the one to knock it out."

"Quit complaining Terry, be happy we're alive. Where are those two Pokemon?"


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 19, 2010)

"I don't know where they are," I said, overhearing the question.

Can we stop the roleplay now? I will post a new message when I am ready to start again.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 19, 2010)

(You know, you can stop at any time. but... sure.)
"Gods, I'm wiped. Can we go to sleep, Gaea?"

"If you want to sleep, go to the tree. I'll keep looking for... who are we looking for again?"


----------



## Darksong (Jan 20, 2010)

(Yes, that's fine, to say he's a black mask.)

Min and Max stopped running as soon as they noticed the Houndoom stop chasing them. Quickly, they both turned around, watching the Riolu. She was... oddly strong for someone so young. How very weird... Min shrugged. 

"Thanks," Max told them.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 20, 2010)

"Oh hi there. You were the two being chased by that Houndoom? My name's Gaea. Nice to meet you both."

"And I'm Terry! Not to interrupt, but I'm going to go to bed now, and our parents hate it when one of us is alone anywhere. So I have to drag Gaea along with me. We'll see you tomorrow!" the Torchic exclaimed, dragging Gaea behind him, to what was obviously their tree, before the two began climbing up to the top and separated, entering into two different nests.


----------



## Barubu (Jan 20, 2010)

Tomodachi had passed out after the SolarBeam, so she and Nathan had missed a huge battle and they both felt very guilty. They walked over to the group of pokemon

" I half-saw what happened......" said Nathan.

Tomodachi, finally having regained conciousness, said "Oh, shut up! My head hurts!"

Nathan lowered his voice" Sorry I wasn't able to help, but I am a fire type and she's a grass type, so I doubt we'd have been any help."


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 20, 2010)

Character change. The Black Masks are all in third person.

The Black Mask muttered angrily. The two Pokemon had shown such promise. And now they had slipped through his fingers. "Curse that Riolu and that Treecko!"


----------



## Darksong (Jan 21, 2010)

"Okay, goodbye!" Max called after them, waving. They seemed nice... his ears twitched, so that he could make sure no one else is nearby. Then, he looked up at the sky. "We should probably go back too," he told Min. She nodded, and then the Plusle turned to Flash. "Do you need a place to stay?" he offered. Both he and Min were watching the little Riolu now.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 21, 2010)

"Yes," I answered sadly.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 22, 2010)

"You could stay with us!" Min offered, cutting in. She reached a paw out, waiting for Flash to take it. "There are too many humans around here, but we can always find another tree! There are a lot in this forest with holes under their roots that we can live in!"

Max just stood back, smiling at his sister's generosity. Maybe the Riolu wasn't used to sleeping in darkness, but it just might work. Hopefully this Riolu would grow up in such a way that she could take care of herself and find her own home later... he was a bit worried for the poor young Pokémon.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 23, 2010)

About ten meters from the battle site, a weird chipping noise could be heard, as if some Pokemon was attacking the ground. If anyone was curious enough to go look, they would find a little Riolu repeatedly punching the ground. It was odd at first glance, as if the Pokemon was trying to dig a hole or something, but with closer examination, one would find that the Riolu had found a hard spot and was training his blows against it.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 23, 2010)

I climbed down with them. The darkness was unnerving, but I felt a strange sense of security. I slowly drifted into sleep.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 23, 2010)

Gaea called down to Flash, breaking him out of his reminiscence. "Hey, Flash, why are you over at our tree? Coming to visit Terry? Or just wandering around, remembering old times?"


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 24, 2010)

"Hmm...probably the second one," I answered. "I would like to visit you, though."


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 29, 2010)

I suddenly remembered the real reason I was here. "Oh! I almost forgot. Remember that Houndoom?"


----------



## Darksong (Jan 30, 2010)

Max and Min simultaneously nodded and replied, "Yes." But then, Max began to speak. "What about it?" His red ears twitched, betraying his intrigued feeling, even though his expression was casual.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Feb 3, 2010)

"Well, I was wandering randomly, and I saw a few trainers in black masks locking Pokemon in cages-and that Houndoom was there."


----------



## BlueMoony (Feb 10, 2010)

(Well, this looks interesting enough.  May I join as two characters?)

Name: Blackmask
Gender: Male
Appearance: Your normal Blackmask man, a little on the tall side.
Personality: Impatient, temperamental, rough, demanding. 
Bio:  He joined the blackmasks because he wanted powerful pokemon to fight for him.  However, disgusted with his first one's levels, he worked it until it died of exhaustion.  The next pokemon he was given was a bit hardier, but still of low-ish levels.  He is a bit more careful with this one(Raiva) because if it is lost again, it will be his last.

Name: Raiva (means anger)
Gender: Male
Appearance: A large male Growlithe, slightly darker in color than a normal Growlithe.
Personality: Mean-spirited, rebellious, bullying, cruel.
Moveset: Flamethrower, Roar, Bite, Rage
Bio: Raiva was a pokemon bred specifically for fighting, who had never seen the wild.  He had been a sweet-tempered pup until he was stolen and sent to his blackmask owner.  He was changed into a nightmare by his master's cruelties, often beaten and starved.  One day he was taken out into the wild and happened upon a nest of Pidgey.  Raiva beat them down in seconds.  The blackmask was pleased and took him out almost every day after that to train.  But it soon became boring.  Raiva wondered if there was anything more than fighting, having seen pokemon who had tried to prevent him from defeating others of their kind.  He started planning his escape....

Sorry this is so long :sweatdrop:)


----------



## Steel Scyther (Feb 14, 2010)

Accepted.


----------



## Darksong (Feb 22, 2010)

"Are you trying to say something?" Max asked, apparently not noticing anything suspicious. Oddly, Min stayed silent; she just watched Flash cautiously. _Probably trying to figure something out,_ Max thought, smiling. His tail wagged slightly as he thought of his friend.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Feb 25, 2010)

Woohoo, third person!

"I was trying to say that I saw that Houndoom helping to trap Pokemon in cages. Although, judging by his face, he wasn't doing it willingly," Flash answered.

Character Change

The shape in the bushes watched the other Pokemon curiously. Pokemon were in danger... But was there great enough a need for it to interfere? The last time it had done so, a bystander had been caught in the crossfire... A tear rolled down the shadowy figure's face as it remembered that terrible day...


----------



## Darksong (Feb 26, 2010)

"Well, uh, we could rescue it!" Min suggested merrily, jumping slightly with a paw in the air as if she were about to ask a question. The naive Electric-type's ears twitched, and she didn't cease bouncing for a moment.


----------



## Steel Scyther (Feb 26, 2010)

"Possibly," Flash replied, thinking about it carefully. "Bringing Gaea, Terry, and those other Pokemon I saw at the battle, back when I was younger. The Charmander and Hoppip."


----------



## werefish5 (Apr 1, 2010)

Do you mind if I join in? I could be that sunkern. If so, here's my list:
Name: Zonnig
Gender: Male
Apperance: Slightly larger than average sunkern, stripes more brown than black, and leaves somewhat wilted
Personality: Something of a bully, rather reserved, and overall not fun to be with
Bio: Born in a large city, and raised by a rather abusive trainer, had several siblings that were neglected when they were found to have low stats, decided to run away after a particularly harsh training session (read: beating), and became mean and unfriendly while living on the streets, became unhealthy from pollution, and left to go to the forest


----------



## Steel Scyther (Apr 2, 2010)

Accepted


----------



## Darksong (Apr 2, 2010)

"What about them?" Max asked, looking towards the Riolu. His red ears flicked for a moment, and he shook his head to get a bit of discomfort off.

Min interjected, "Are we going to rescue something?" Her voice was surely excited, and she jumped with a paw in the air as if she had just done something great and unmatched.


----------

